# Fed hedge too many meal worms?



## harleyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I just introduced meal worms to Harley for the first time. I got her back in November and the pet store said to wait a little bit until she was older to give them to her. So today I went and bought some for her and she loved them! My question is, how many can you feed them a day? I didn't really think about how many I could give her while I was doing it because she just loved them so much and kept coming out of her igloo to get home, so I think I gave her around 10 (hopefully that okay!)

Also what do I do with the extra? I put them in a plastic baggy in my fridge but I'm not sure if they'll be safe to feed her after refrigerating them.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Are you getting dried, canned, or live? 

Dried should be fed sparingly because they can cause constipation or impaction.


----------



## harleyx (Nov 9, 2014)

They are live!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

They're safe to feed after being in the fridge. Toss some food in with the little dudes (carrot, apple, banana, spinach, oatmeal, pretty much anything) to give them some nutritional value for your hedgie. I always let them warm up a while before I feed them to anything so they get a chance to eat the food you left them. They go into a kind of sleep/hibernation state when you get them cold. They will die eventually if left too long or frozen.

I'm not sure how many to feed. On here I've read about 2-5 three times a week, so that's what I do. 

It's awesome that your hedgie likes them! (And they're great for bribery or apologizing after a nail trim <_<)


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That's good! Live are the best! I've never got a clear answer on how many mealies to feed. But I usually feed about 5 a day or so. But my hedgie is a bit hefty so I have to watch how many I give her. If your hedgie is not overweight you can probably feed more. I would wait for a second opinion though. 

The extra mealies can go in the fridge. Make sure they are stored with oatmeal. They can feed off of the oatmeal. Most mealworms will already come in a container with oatmeal already in it. once a week you can take the mealworms out and feed them any veggie or fruit you have (I would make due it's hedgie safe though). Let them warm up a bit outside of the fridge and then put them back in. 

Mealworms are better if refrigerated. They go into hibernation which prevents them from reproducing.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Haha, simultaneous confirmation!  *high five sc2001*


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Lolol I love when that happens. *high five*


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

More active hedgies can getaway eating 10 at most per day. I prefer feeding superworms though


----------



## pennyNgus (Feb 7, 2015)

Both of mine get anywhere from 5 to 10 a few times a week. Usually closer to five unless it is bath day. I've kept my meal worms in the fridge for up to a month. Oops. But they aren't dead. Warm them up in the palm of my hand and poof. Back to life.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I feed anywhere from 5 to 20 (or maybe more, I just spoon them up) multiple times a week. How many you should feed really depends on the hedgehog. They are quite high in fat so if you're hedgehog is overweight or has the tendency to become so you might want to feed less mealworms.


----------

